# Ideas on eyeshadow placement for an Asian gal?



## krsn89 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I'm new here and definitely new to makeup.  I feel like I struggle with eye makeup, especially eyeshadows.  I'm an Asian girl (Filipino) but I have a crease, but it doesn't seem to go very deep and I am wondering what you guys think about where I should place my shadows.

I feel like if I go above my natural crease, my eyes look funny / bruised, but then there's this huge gap in between that and my eye brow.  Also, if I try the outer-v technique, I'm not sure if it's just my skills (or lack therof) but I can't seem to find a way to make it work!  I tried the "gradation" method (darkest near lashline and lighter colours going up) but still don't know how high I should go.

I just have a few Qs:

(1) How high should I go with a lid colour?  Past my crease?  
(2) Should I use an outer-v colour or should I skip that step?  
(3) Should I apply the crease colour IN my crease because it's so low?  Or above?

Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks a lot!  Here's a pic of my eye.  Excuse the terrible eyebrows!  I recently had them overwaxed so I'm just letting them grow in.


----------



## anita22 (Dec 23, 2009)

From your photo, I think your eyes look very similar shaped to mine (I am half Asian but have a crease too). 

In terms of how high to go, my basic eye consists of 3 colours:
- Nude-coloured lid colour (all over lid, fading out after I get just above the crease)
- Highlight colour on browbone and inner corner
- A darker colour in the crease

For the crease colour, I do concentrate it in the actual crease and outer corner, and blend it out softly, only slightly above my crease, with MAC's 217 blending brush. Because our eyes do not recede as much as typical European eye shapes, I do not think it's necessary to go very far above the natural crease, it just looks odd. Sometimes I will use a fourth, darker colour in the outer corner (I guess you'd call that the outer V?) as well for more depth/drama. The "graduation" method doesn't seem to work well on me, all it does is make my eyes look smaller. I think it's because when my eye is open you do not see much the area between my lashline and crease, so all you see is the darkest colour, and not the graduated part, if that makes sense?

My eyes are also slightly downward sloping on the outer half like yours, so what I do is increase the width of my eyeliner as I get closer to the outer corner of the eye. I find this helps to lift my eyes and make them look more open. 

Anyway, I am not an expert by any means, but this is just what works for me! I think it's very hard to find info on making up Asian eyes that have a crease, so it's taken me lots of trial and error to figure something out that looks ok. So I hope this helps a little!


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 23, 2009)

i love the shape of asian eyes! i would recommend a light color on the lid, and on the outer third, to use a darker color. nothing in the crease. and of course add a highlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i tried this 'style' on eyelids similar to yours and i thought it looked great... HTH

edit: i think this crappy diagram might help explain it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







this is a closed eyelid, and the dotted line would be your crease


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 23, 2009)

your eyes are pretty! i am asian too (part filipino) and you have a bigger crease than me. i wouldn't bring my outer v color past the crease, it looks weird. for my crease color, i choose soemthing lighter than my outer v color and make sure i blend it above my crease so it shows up when my eyes are open. then i use the lightest shade fo the inner 2/3 of my eyelids. hope taht isn't confusing. u can look at some of my fotd's. this is a method i use almost in every look. gl!


----------



## krsn89 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!  I'll definitely try these techniques.


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 23, 2009)

ITA^ and I would reccomend to watch Fafinettex3 eyeshadow tutorials on YT.. I think she's also filipina, and has a smililar shape to urs


----------

